

Web Quest - Danilka
http://iamsmartandpromisetokeepthisinsecret.com

======
Danilka
BTW, I'll give a Kindle to the first persone who will sove the whole thing.

------
mgauthier
Passed quite a few steps, but a little stumped by one of them now....

~~~
Danilka
Which one?

------
airbai
Is this site for 2011.11.11? Not sure what it is...

~~~
Danilka
Kind of. How many have you passed?

